# Eure Veränderungen am BMX



## Sewer Shark (21. Dezember 2002)

Na,

es wäre sicher mal interessant,welche Veränderungen Ihr an Eurem BMX schon vorgenommen habt UND vorallem warum und ob Ihr damit zufrieden seid.
Oder gibt es auch einige,die Ihr Rad so fahren wie sie es gekauft haben.

Wissenswert wäre doch auch,ob sich hier jemand für einen Eigenaufbau aus selbst zusammengekauften Komponenten entschieden hat.

Also ich habe mir damals mein geändertes Rad komplett schon so gekauft.Aus Schönheitsgründen habe ich mich aber für einen anderen Lenker und andere Reifen entschieden.Umlackiert hab ich´s auch noch weil ich das knallige Farbdesign der ´80er sehr toll finde.


----------



## Peacebrother (21. Dezember 2002)

Also mein Kumpel hat sich sein Bike so im Laden ausgesucht.
Hat dan allerdings andere Reifen auf gezoggen.
Ehr hat bis jetzt bestimmt noch mehr veränder(lange nich gesehen) weill er eigentlich immer angst hat das was putt geht.
Naja ich sach immer BMX is so simpel die gehen nich gaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (22. Dezember 2002)

natürlich komplett einzelnd ! stangenware sucks und ist zuschwer ! meins wiegt 13kg ! mit 2 pegs und bremse


----------



## Bad-Religion (22. Dezember 2002)

ich hab bis jetzt nur einen anderen sattel mit alu sattelstütze gekauft. der sattel gefällt mir halt besser und ich hab einiges an gewicht gespart. würd gern noch mein kettenblatt kleiner fahren aber ich hab leider die bremssockel unten. weiß übrigens jemand ob und wo man kettenblätter in 43/42 t bekommt?


----------



## NRH (22. Dezember 2002)

Ja , in jedem BMX Shop ....

Ich werd mir demnächst eins aufbauen (nen eastern , WTP , oder Dragonfly) . Eins im Shop kaufen is doch langweilig  und auserem weiß ich was ich hab wenn ich's selber zamm kauf und aufbaue ....


----------



## Sewer Shark (22. Dezember 2002)

zusammenbauen ist doch eigentlich teuerer als wie ein Komplettbike oder? Aber ein Gewicht von 13kg ist schon verdammt gut!


----------



## NRH (22. Dezember 2002)

Is es auch , aber dafür macht's mehr spass 

@evil
13kg  ?
Sagtest Du net immer dass es scheiß egal is wie viel n' bike wiegt , halte muss es ?
Egal .... poste doch mal was Du so schönes verbaut hast


----------



## kater (23. Dezember 2002)

So, hier mein BMX und meine neuen Kurbeln! Die Kurbeln werden aber erst morgen montiert...


----------



## kater (23. Dezember 2002)

Noch die Kurbeln:


----------



## NRH (23. Dezember 2002)

kater , kannst die Bitte mal auf die wage stellen ?
Weil wenn die weniger als die WTP wiegen nehm ich die glatt ....


----------



## NRH (23. Dezember 2002)

achja , schönes Radl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (23. Dezember 2002)

Danke 

Also die Kurbeln mit  Lagerschalen, Armen, Lagern, Achse usw... wiegt 1268g.

Wenn du eine WTP kaufen möchtest, kann ich dir Generix empfehlen. Sind baugleich nur günstiger! (Dasselbe wie bei DMR und DualFaces).


----------



## NRH (23. Dezember 2002)

Hmm, na dann kommen die auch in die engere auswahl ....
Wenn ich die WTP/Generix nehmen würde , dann wär's ehr die WTP . Weil WTP kosten bei G&S 175 ,und die Generix bei anderen Läden 170 . Allerdings hat G&S besseren servic , und dazu noch günstigere Versand kosten als andere läden ... aber danke für die anregung


----------



## Moshcore (28. Dezember 2002)

@kater man ich sterb gleich wie kann man als guter mountainbiker denk ja mal das du ein wenig was kannst ein felt fahren dann hol dir mal noch schnell ein sprick und geh damit dirt fahren ich will echt nich fies sein aber felt is echt das letzte verkauf den bock an irgendein dummes kind und hol dir ein standard,metal bike und so weiter.hast was besseres verdient glaub mir


----------



## kater (29. Dezember 2002)

@ Grafix:

Du bist witzig. Felt produzieren ausgezeichnete Produkte. Ich denk da mal an den Chronic Rahmen, die 3pc Kurbeln, den O2 Bar, die Backpedal Pedalen, usw.

Die Komplettbikes sind mist, aber das ist bei jedem Hersteller so. Und nur weil du ein paar BMXer kennst, die Felt ******** finden, plapperst du alles nach? Bevor ich aufs MTB gestiegen bin, fuhr ich schon lange BMX und hatte schon von vielen Herstellen Parts (WTP, Gack, S&M, Demolition, usw...). Ich habe viele Parts zerstört, die als massiv und stabil galten. Da ich ein paar Leute von Felt kenne und mein Sponsor den Vertrieb in der CH übernommen hat, lag die Entscheidung nahe, dass ich Felt Produkte repräsentiere. Mit Felt habe ich keinen Vertrag oder ähnliches, aber ich finde das Unternehmen höchst sympathisch und mit den Produkten, die sich vor den "in"-Brands nicht verstecken müssen, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Was hast du denn an den Produkten auszusetzen? Hast du irgendwelche Produkte von Felt? Oder lag ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig?

Ich vergleiche Felt und Co gerne mit Mercedes Benz und Volvo. Beide Unternehmen stellen sehr gute Motoren her, die man einfach nicht kaputt kriegt. Doch Volvo steht im Vergleich mit Mercedes gleich 100 Stufen tiefer.

Nur weil eine Marke ein gutes Image hat, oder nicht, sagt das noch nicht viel über die Qualität was aus.


----------



## Sewer Shark (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *...Doch Volvo steht im Vergleich mit Mercedes gleich 100 Stufen tiefer...
> ...Nur weil eine Marke ein gutes Image hat, oder nicht, sagt das noch nicht viel über die Qualität was aus. *



ich als Ex-7er BMW Fahrer sehe den guten Volvo nicht 100 Stufen tiefer gegenüber einem ulkigen Benz...aber das ist eine anderes Thema 

was das Markenimage angeht ,so stimme ich Dir 100% zu!Ich behaupte sogar,daß es mittlerweile bei allen Herstellern (selbst P-Man) einen sehr hohen Qualitätsstandard gibt,welcher leider durch die Aufrüßtung im Gewichtsbereich etwas unterschiedlich ist.
Gerade durch die durchweg guten Produkte sind meines Erachtens solche preislichen Orgasmen seitens METAL,SOLID,GACK... nicht mehr vertretbar.

Da kann der Zoll & Dollarkurs noch so zuschlagen,aber Rahmenpreise jenseits der 800,- sind einfach nur noch krank.
Bei Leichtbaurahmen mit "Zaubermurmelstahl" alá COUNTRY BIKES sehe ich das noch ein aber alles andere ist übertrieben und Markenpolitik.


----------



## kater (30. Dezember 2002)

Eben. Ich habe früher diese Materialschlacht oft mitgemacht und wollte immer das coolste und geilste Bike, ohne auf die Qualität zu achten.

Jeder soll fahren, was es möchte, aber Aussagen wie die von Grafix machen mich einfach krank. Das Posting war inhaltlich, vom Stil her und von der Argumentation her einfach nur eine Pleite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Is es auch , aber dafür macht's mehr spass
> 
> @evil
> ...



stabile teile müssen net schwer sein  

rahmen: robinson DIRT/RACE frame 
gabel: robinson DIRT/RACE fork 
laufräder: V: primo 14mm - 48L - araya super 7X - ALU nippel | H: ODYSSEY HAZARD CASSETTE HUB - 48L - araya super 7X
pegs: T1 
kurbeln: WTP
pedalen: primo pro
und dann noch der rest !


----------



## evil_rider (31. Dezember 2002)

grafix, du hast 0-ahnung vom BMX fahren ! geschweige denn davon was hält und was net ! KATER und meine wenigkeit fahren ja schon nen bissl länger 20" und FELT BMX halten ! nur für mein geschmack ist der lenkwinkel zuflach(73° normal ~ 74.5°) und das nen metal oder standard viel besser ist bezweifel ich auch


----------



## HugePanic (2. Januar 2003)

anmerkung!

ein alu rahmen mit dell sollte man wegwerfen oder sofort flicken (lassen)

stahl ist da wesentlich tolleranter!


----------



## evil_rider (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HugePanic _
> *anmerkung!
> 
> ein alu rahmen mit dell sollte man wegwerfen oder sofort flicken (lassen)
> ...



nicht ganz richtig ! wenn die stelle auf zug belastet wird ist ne delle oder mehrere absolut ladde !


----------



## immerletzter (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> nicht ganz richtig ! wenn die stelle auf zug belastet wird ist ne delle oder mehrere absolut ladde ! *



aah! zauberwort Kerbspannung. an jedem Radius verstärken sich Spannungen. und wenn das rohr nicht gerade weitergeht sondern ne delle hat, ist da ein Radius. Kerbspannungszahlen ... guck einfach in den DUBBEL oder jedes andere Buch für Konstruktionslehre und Maschinenbau.


----------



## kater (9. April 2003)

Nur um mal wieder on-topic zu kommen: So sieht mein BMX zur  Zeit aus (oben war mein altes abgebildet):


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. April 2003)

Wie gemacht fuer dieses Thema:

http://home.arcor.de/dreamsmasher/story9.html


----------

